# troubleshooting codes P91448 & P0440



## oliviaw79 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes I went got my car checked at the car parts nearby. The diagnotic machine came up with the code listed above. I was told that the parts place carries the EGR value but they do not carry the other which is the evap canitster vent solenoid. Does anyone know how much they run and where one the car both of these are located?????


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

call your local nissan dealer they can give you price and location. usually in on of the rear fender


----------

